

Usability and design guidelines for confirmation and transactional emails - coderdude
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/confirmation-email.html

======
Julianhearn
Email is a powerful tool in any startup, but is damm tough to get it
delivered, opened and read. This is a must read.

